
The Myth of the Startup Miracle  - drm237
http://foundread.com/2008/03/25/the-myth-of-the-startup-miracle/
======
redorb
its funny; im reading "founders at work" - and it seems all startups have that
"miracle" / I would call it a tipping point; for google it was their first
100k investment. For many people it is the point at which you get others
behind you on your idea.

